# Beef Jerky safe to eat???



## ttc126

I have a CRAZY beef jerky craving!!!! 
Is jerky safe to eat? I haven't seen it on any of the avoid lists my ob gaveme but I'd feel so foolish calling the office. 

Does anyone know for sure if it's ok? I couldn't stand meat with my first, but this time I'm literally dreaming of jerky!!!


----------



## blueroses

I have been told its not ok as you don't know if it has been dried to the correct temp


----------



## Monzter79

I think it should be fine? The only concern I can think of would be nitrites. But jerky is usually just salted/spiced and dehydrated...sometimes smoked. I love jerky! I haven't seen anything about avoiding it... Darn! I hope I don't have to cut that out too.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I think jerky is similar to what we call biltong and if it's raw meat that's been air dryed then I would say no. You need very hight heat to kill off bacteria and with these "raw" types of meat you do run the risk of getting some form of bacteria that could be extremely harmfull to your baby.

I would say you need the iron and protein in the meat if you crabe jerky so rather opt for a well done steak. You might find that the craving for jerky would pass.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies! I think I'll play it safe and avoid the jerky! The well done steak is a good idea! Thank you!


----------



## Kadiya

I did a bunch of research with my current and prior pregnancies. The NIH actually changed a ton of pregnancy eating guidelines in 2010 bc of improvements in food handling, prep, and storage. So if it's packaged you should be fine except for the high levels of salt and nitrates. If you found one with no nitrates then you'd just have to compensate the extra salt with extra fluids in the day. Or you could make your own if your oven goes down to 250 then you can be certain of the prep and salt and nitrate content.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Jerky should be smoked or heated to a high enough temperature to cook it through. I would hesitate to eat homemade beef jerky if I couldn't ask questions of the person who made it, but I'm not worried about the packaged stuff. They wouldn't be allowed to sell it if it wasn't cooked. I just wouldn't overdo it because of all the salt. It's a good, easy to transport, high protein snack - I love it for when I just need to EAT NOW. I just make sure to refrigerate it once it's open.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness! I never knew to refrigerate!!! How crazy am i? I would just put it back on the shelf! Definitely will be doing that in the future!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I never bothered before I got pregnant. I don't know if you're always supposed to refrigerate, but some of them say to. If you've skipped it in the past and you aren't sick now I wouldn't worry about it, though.

I honestly was never super concerned about food safety for my own food pre-pregnancy and I've never gotten food poisoning. But now that I'm pregnant, I'm getting more cautious. When in doubt, refrigerate :D


----------



## messica

I eat loads of it. Both my RE and doc said it's a fantastic source of protein and have encouraged me to snack on it as I want to.

I ate it during my first two pregnancies and sure as heck am now! Both homemade and store bought (Trader Joes - low fat, no nitrates, preservatives or msg and it's antibiotic free meat). Been making it for decades now so I know the stuff we make is very safe. Not sure I'd eat it from just anyone but store bought certainly is. 

As long as you're eating it in moderation and staying away from the really nasty super processed stuff it can be a WONDERFUL addition to your snacking :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you!!! I've been trying to eat other meat but i still have the intense jerky craving!!! I think I'll go to trader Joe's tomorrow!


----------

